# Baby Chicks



## TanyaB (Apr 13, 2015)

Every year DH and I talk about getting backyard chickens - every year there has been a really great reason not to (first it was illegal, then when they made it legal we were moving house, and so on). Well, I was at the local feed store today, and they had baby chicks in there. I came home with 5, even though we are getting our first ratties on Monday - talk about a glutton for punishment!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think you'll enjoy having both. You might be surprised at the personalities that chickens develop, especially roosters if you have any. I always liked raising chickens as a kid.


----------



## TanyaB (Apr 13, 2015)

I really hope there are no roosters - the city prohibits them and I wouldn't know what to do / where to take them if one of my little girls turned out the be a boy. At least getting five girls helped even out the abundance of males in the house - there are two of each in terms of humans, but the cat and rats were all male - hoping the chicks are all female


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's interesting that they prohibit roosters, but I'm assuming you're inside of the city limits which is probably the reason. I'm just glad that a lot of cities are taking to the backyard farm idea.


----------

